# My new car... I'm in love!



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Ok, some of you may know me from here, and know I sold my TT a while back. Been looking at several cars but nothing took my fancy, I was getting to the point of regretting selling the TT... not anymore!

I've just bought this bad boy!

3.0L Straight Six, 19" BBS rims, Black on Black, with black leather... 8)



















It now has a full red rear light set and clear side repeaters, and black/white bmw badges too 8)

First pic was from the advert, I've only managed to take 1 pic so far, been too busy enjoying driving it! 8) 8)

After 4hrs driving it home yesterday, using all opportunities to floor it and go right through the rev range, it still managed 38mpg on fast A-roads/motorway!

The noise is amazing, somewhat shocking after coming from the TT. Its a deep loud growl, but let the revs build and its like an F1 car going though a Monaco tunnel... sounds amazing!

Had plenty of attention so far, just a bit worried about the wrong sort of attention now. I noticed the 3rd brake light is chipped/broken at both ends today, like someone tried to remove it??!! Not sure if this was like it when I bought it or happened today/overnight...

A few more pics:



















I will take some pics when I've given it a good clean.. and stopped smiling 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Whore's car... :?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Whore's car... :?


Better built, better sound, better looking, better drive... I couldn't be happier 

And yes, it attracted lots of whore's today   8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice mate.

3rd brake light is always a problem, you can get them from the dealers for about £50 :?

The noise form the sound generator is awsome, you can remove some foam out of the firewall pipe to make it even louder.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

DPG said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> 3rd brake light is always a problem, you can get them from the dealers for about £50 :?
> 
> The noise form the sound generator is awsome, you can remove some foam out of the firewall pipe to make it even louder.


Always a problem? What, people trying to nick them or easily broken? :evil:

I've been doing some reading on the Z4 forum, doesn't seem to _need_ anything, was thinking remap but can't find much on them, so doesn't look like a big thing to do to the 3.0L

Only thing I want is the iphone fitting for music, but the standard headunit doesn't have any great cable options, but didn't want to go aftermarket, like the oem look so far 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Whore's car... :?
> ...


See you back here in sixteen months. You'll either have kids you didn't want or a new TT... :lol:

It's just not my thing at all, but you enjoy mate. I just don't like Chris Bangle's work - apart from the Fiat Coupe. :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

prt225TT said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice mate.
> ...


Bad design i think, mines got a crack in the corner but im not too fussed about replacing it.

No point in mapping an NA engine. You'll only be looking at a 15bhp gain. Some have done it and say the engine is more responsive though.

ESS is the way to go but thats the eq price of a TT big turbo upgrade (£5k).


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Ah the Fiat Coupe... I've always loved them, but, got a bad image as a boy racer machine nowadays, and at that age, many a problem to be faced.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

DPG said:


> No point in mapping an NA engine. You'll only be looking at a 15bhp gain. Some have done it and say the engine is more responsive though.
> 
> ESS is the way to go but thats the eq price of a TT big turbo upgrade (£5k).


I read the thread on the Z4 forum of the guy that drove to ESS in norway to have the supercharger fitted to his Z4... 400bhp 

I won't be going that far. Its on 19's, H&R lowering springs... only thing it needs is rear spacers, but the tyres might rub :?

Love the noise... neighbours must hate me by now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Really nice, had one for a week about 6 months ago. Really liked it, drove round in single digit temperature temperatures (sometimes at night), such a knob but bloody loved it. lol

Athough I only had the 2L which was gutless, would love a go in a 3L.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a suitable alternative !!! going now to check spec eg. power, cost, insurance etc ( 54 plate ? ).... 38 mpg , looks , sound , prob handles better ,,,,, dont like the interior , not convinced, ,,, enjoy !!!!!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Insurance has gone up :? According to Chris Knott employee Melinda, very helpful and a pleasure to deal with, tells me they dont rate cars 1-20 like parkers etc, their scale goes up to 50, and the 3.0L is about 8/9 groups above the TT, even when TT was modified, I'm still gonna have to pay another £250 for the year, but for THAT noise...  I just dont care.

Handles better, I feel rear wheel drive is the best handling, you can have fun if you're competent, or just drive it normally if you're cruising. The interior is very well built, finishes are great, only got one squeek and its only when the top is down. I've already found where its coming from, now thinking of how to remedy :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one - love the BBS wheels. Enjoy 

James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do they not do them with large engines ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Do they not do them with large engines ?


Yes Andy they do them with the old M3 engine 
Very nice mate love the wheels


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorgeous car, my friend has the 2ltr, love the sound it makes, and brill ride to so this must be amazing  
Seasurfer


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Ah you got it sorted then 

I drove my friends z4m a couple of times and it was a cracking piece of kit, loads of tail happy fun  lovely car. 

Well done mate enjoy 

Tom.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent buy mate, looks gorgeous [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I nearly bought one of these 2 years ago with full sat nav and toys, the dealer wouldnt budge on the price ( i was trying to get him to drop 1.5k for cash )so i left him my number and walked.
Git sold it the next day for a grand less than screen price. I would have gone to that.
Anyway , superb cars and great build and what a noise,  
Well done mate and take care with the right foot ! :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I love it so much more than the TT  I think a lot of the love is the noise. After some reading on the Z4 forum I found out mine has the bmw sound generator fitted (not sure how many bits of foam removed) but I think this is what makes it sound more like a spitfire :twisted: :twisted:

The z4 forum is a bit quieter than here, new posts don't get posted as often and don't get as many replies, but seem to be some helpful guys so all seems well 

Got to say I love getting the top down too  Never thought I'd like it but its great!  Anyone local to me thinking of getting one let me know and I'll see if I can get you out in it, but you'll have to buy the 3L after hearing it :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Time to change you sig then 8)

James


----------



## Drew TT (Aug 7, 2008)

How do you guys rate the z4 against the TT, Thinking of getting a 3.0 in the winter when prices drop abit, how do they hold the road in less than perfect conditions?

Is the ride really that bad as people say? how is it on the 19s? in the evo long term test they said it felt figety on less than perferct roads?

would like the novelty of the SMG model however would happily settle for a manual.?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

My Z4 felt like much more of a sports car than the TT... Nippy, quick to change direction, generally more fun. They're not as well stuck to the road (I could get the TC light blinking easily even in the dry, but the TT takes a lot more provocation) and they're nowhere near as relaxed at motorway (or above) speeds.

The handling is much better once you get the runflat tyres changed out for something decent (the popular choice seemed to be Falken 452s) but 19" wheels will make them a little worse. Stick to 18"s... It's a sports car, not a pimpmobile. That being said, it will always tramline a lot more than the TT, no matter what wheels or rubber you put on it. On the motorway, this means you always have to put a bit of input in over any bumps to keep yourself going straight.

When I bought the TT I was considering going back to the Z4 but decided I wanted to try something different. I'm glad I did as I like changing cars fairly often and get bored quickly, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Z4. It looks great, the comfort features are way ahead of the TT and it's so much more reliable.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Drew TT said:


> How do you guys rate the z4 against the TT, Thinking of getting a 3.0 in the winter when prices drop abit, how do they hold the road in less than perfect conditions?
> 
> Is the ride really that bad as people say? how is it on the 19s? in the evo long term test they said it felt figety on less than perferct roads?
> 
> would like the novelty of the SMG model however would happily settle for a manual.?


The 3.0 engine (with bmw sound generator installed) has a very nice, and surprisingly loud growl. This is so much more impressive than the 1.8T, not just in noise, but its smooth and loads of torque.

Mine is lowered on 19's, the ride is quite firm, but actually better than my TT. The steering does have an amount of fidgeting on lumpy roads, but with the sport mode on, the steering becomes heavier and less fidgety. In my opinion, 19's are required to fill the arches and give the car the right stance. Nothing to do with looking 'pimp', and its not really a sports car, more an accomplished cruiser imo. On the motorway "playing" with the car, not just cruising at 70 I can still see 38mpg, and get about 29mpg around town. This pisses all over the 20 the TT got around town and 28 on the motorway!! :lol:

The Z4 handles better than the TT imo. I never felt the TT felt as secure as it should in bends. I never really trusted the quattro and until I fitted expensive tyres, under steered terribly. The Z4, being rwd is more predictable and controllable imo. I haven't experienced and tyre-judder understeer from the Z4 

I've had it through snow, ice and rain, and its pretty well planted. The back doesnt step out, even with TC off, unless you drive like an idiot. If you dont know when to apply the power, or dont understand how to control control over steer, you'll maybe get yourself into trouble. 3.0 through the rear wheels in the wet could prove a handful if you drive like a 17yr old in a nova, foot down through every corner :lol:

In the end, I much prefer the Z4 to the TT. More reliable, better looking, gets so many looks, and sounds amazing!!!

Here's a quick shot of mine:










Mods to come: Rear diff change, angel eyes, recaros (if I win the lottery)


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

i used to have a 330 ci, and the engine was great, i bet it feels even better in this... wheels suit it... nice car.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Drew TT said:


> how do they hold the road in less than perfect conditions?


Snow - Turn the traction control off and hope for the best.

I live on a quite steep hill which isnt gritted, my Z just sits there and spins.

One big advantage of the TT - Quattro !


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep i really like them!!!! I saw that one on pistonheads a lil while ago and thoguht "ooh that's nice!".

I can see myself in one of them plus I love the feel of BMW's... nearly got a 330ci before the TT.

Enjoy it! Don't stick it in a ditch.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> Enjoy it! Don't stick it in a ditch.


Hahahaha. nice quote!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Andywarr said:


> i used to have a 330 ci, and the engine was great, i bet it feels even better in this... wheels suit it... nice car.


I had a 330ci before I got the Z4 and I was really impressed with the difference. It still felt as solid and refined as the 330, but with just the right amount of sportiness added to make it more fun to drive.

As to the comment about it not being a sports car, I disagree. I think the popularity of stripped down track cars like the Lotus Elise has made people start (incorrectly) thinking that anything less can't be called a sports car. The Z4 is a fast, RWD, two-seater soft top. To me, that's a sports car. Just get straight out a TT and into a Z4 and you'll immediately see that you can't put them both in the same category, as they handle (and are designed) so differently.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Andywarr said:
> 
> 
> > i used to have a 330 ci, and the engine was great, i bet it feels even better in this... wheels suit it... nice car.
> ...


But the TT is still A LOT better looking imo... ok this example which is lowered on LM's does turn me on but TBH i wouldn't look twice at a std one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> But the TT is still A LOT better looking imo... ok this example which is lowered on LM's does turn me on but TBH i wouldn't look twice at a std one.


 I can't really decide between them. The TT is a stunning piece of design, but I think the Z4 looks a lot more 'special'. The fact that it's much lower, with a long swooping nose gives it a lot of presence.

As for the interior, there's no contest. The Z4 looks like the designer just gave up and went home. It's a real shame that they didn't make the inside look as good as the outside, especially as everyone else gets to see it with the roof down.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Depends what spec interior you have I guess. M Sport seats, leather trimmed panels etc looks far classier than the TT. The TT has some nice design touches, but with the right options, the Z4 interior is as well styled if not classier imo.

I could be biased though :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I had the M sport seats and retrofitted the chunky M sport MF steering wheel...

The extended leather helps a bit, but that's very rare. Also black panels (either piano black or carbon leather (only in the Z4M)) look good. Even then, it's a fairly bland interior compared to the attention to detail you find in the TT.


----------

